# Character tops? (Pic heavy)



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess that's what you'd call them. Just wondering what people thought of them, heres some pictures. I have a Little Miss Naughty one but I hardly wear it, some people can really pull them off with skinny jeans though!



























Would you wear one?


----------



## Dreama (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not really big on them. If I did wear 'em, it would be around the house.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

I like them, id wear the Mickey Mouse one in pink


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

It's kind of a young look...good for teenagers, though.

I guess I might be able to rock the BatGirl one with a blazer over it and skinny jeans or something. lol.


----------



## katina74 (Aug 17, 2008)

yes I wear them. I have about 20 Hello Kitty shirts, 3 Betty Boop shirts and 2 Emily the Strange shirts.


----------



## g10 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they are cute, I would wear the Mickey Mouse one in pink.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup I would wear them



They're cute'n casual and it's been tested that guys like girls who dress simple


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a few hello kitty tops, a lil miss sunshine one, a happy bunny one, and a Saved by the Bell tee (lol) I'll always be a kid at heart!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's been tested that guys like girls who dress simple



Haha yeah I agree, my boyfriend always says he prefers me in just a vest top and jeans with no makeup...a bit too simple pour moi


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

yup us girls tend to like complicated outfits





but i don't mind wearing that when i'm with him


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 17, 2008)

I would totally wear the batgirl one!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, I wear them all the time with skinny jeans.

I have 2 sponge-bob ones (although I usually just wear these around the house), a superman one, a batman one, a betty boop one, a snoopy one and I have various t-shirts with bands and singers on them. lol, I have too many t-shirts in general 'cos when I shop thats all I buy





I wear slogon tops more than character tops though. (My fave is a blue tshirt that says "High School Called, They Want Their Drama Back." haha!)


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 17, 2008)

the Batgirl one is cool. I'm a sucker for the distressed beat up old t-shirt look.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

I think some of them are cute, but I try to go more towards shirts with a bit of writing or a different print in them. I have an Alice in Wonderland shirt which is my only cartoon type shirt. Other than that I just go with shirts with cute designs.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to wear them, and I especially like the 'vintage' ones, but the older i get, the less I wear tshirts. I hardly ever dress in casual clothing.


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 18, 2008)

they're awesome. just bought a ninja turtles one the other day =]


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 18, 2008)

Those are very cute!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 18, 2008)

they're cute! i'd wear the first 3!!


----------



## Domitilla (Aug 18, 2008)

I like them as long I like the character on the tshirt



I have some snoopy tshirts and quite a lot of emily the strange tees.

I don't like the mikey mouse and hello kitty tees because I don't like those characters


----------



## monniej (Aug 18, 2008)

super cute!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 18, 2008)

I've decided I'm buying the batwoman tee tomorrow when I go to TopShop


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 18, 2008)

I think they're cute, I love the snoopy one.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 18, 2008)

I think they're cute, but I really only wear tshirts around the house nowadays. I like the pink Mickey and Minnie one the most.


----------



## flychick767 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sure, I think they are cute and fun.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 19, 2008)

i would so wear the yellow snoopy one.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 20, 2008)

Adorable! I don't own too many, maybe 1 or 2.

They're perfect on those casual, laid-back kind of days.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought the batwoman one for my birthday, it looks good with my skinny jeans and long grey cardigan.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 20, 2008)

I like them! I'd totally wear them while shopping early in the morning; with skinny jeans, flip-flops and big sunglasses.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and it's been tested that guys like girls who dress simple



Right, and we should all, as females, totally dress according to what guys want.


----------



## abaddon248 (Aug 22, 2008)

i love em i have hello kitty , my little pony, ninja turtles...they are a young look but its so comfy


----------



## Anthea (Aug 22, 2008)

I do like the snoopy is very cute, don't think at my age it would be good to wear.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a green "vintage disney" tank with dopey on it that says "you're dopey". I bought it when I was 18 and still wear it pretty often. It's just so fun, even though my husband thinks I'm too old for it.


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, i don't wear screenprints or any kind of logo on my clothing. But it totally works for some other people..as long as it fits right and works with whatever else you're wearing. I would say, though that there's a certain age where you can't wear that stuff anymore. 33 maybe?


----------

